# Canada immigration



## Nadim99 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi everyone
I have some questions regarding canadian immigration.
Pls help.
1. I dont require the point of my spouse to qualify. Bt is it mandatory
That my wife should take IELTS for elligibility.?
2. Regarding assessment of WES , my university will prepare the transcripts and other 
certificates in a sealed envelope. Is it mandatory that they will send it? Or I can take 
Those and send by DHL.?

Regards
Nadim


----------

